# M-S.com M-N-G in NE Oakland County!



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Since mentioned in another thread there seems to be some interest in having a "Meet & Greet" at the White Lake Inn out in NE Oakland County.

If its not to soon I'd like to suggest we make it on Wednesday, September 14th?  

If this is a good date for most we'll go for it! :woohoo1:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Greg, you _know_ I'll be there!  

Interest has been expressed by Cooley and dinoday as well.

Who else is in? C'mon, all you Waterford / White Lake / Highland / Hartland / Pontiac / etc. denizens, please don't make me send each of you a personal PM invite..... :lol:


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

Bad date for me. I'll be in Traverse City at the Wings training camp with the lovely and talented one.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



BigDaddy said:


> Bad date for me. I'll be in Traverse City at the Wings training camp with the lovely and talented one.


Just a suggestion at this point. What date would work for you, BD?


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

Don't change it on account of me. I'll keep my eyes on this one and see when it ends up. One of these days I'd like to make one. Everything just gets so darn busy anymore!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> Don't change it on account of me. I'll keep my eyes on this one and see when it ends up. One of these days I'd like to make one. Everything just gets so darn busy anymore!!


The 14th is not yet set in stone, shoot us some dates you could make it, the 14th was a date I picked because I didnt have to much going on that week, yet......  

BTW - My Friday's are all booked from now til Thanksgiving......


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Burksee said:


> BTW - My Friday's are all booked from now til Thanksgiving......


 Now that _is_ to bad...my wife is away that weekend :evil: 

I don't know of anything going on the 14th, I'll check with the boss to make sure :gaga:


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Count me as amoung the interested depending on date and time. I usually don't get home before 6 pm, so I could not get out there till nearly 7 cause traffic out here is a real Pain...

Now Thursday the 15th...that would be a different story as I am not working due to driving downtown Detroit for family court..and if things go as I hope, I will be in an AWESOME mood to have a few barley pops


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

TrailFndr said:


> Count me as amoung the interested depending on date and time. I usually don't get home before 6 pm, so I could not get out there till nearly 7 cause traffic out here is a real Pain...
> 
> Now Thursday the 15th...that would be a different story as I am not working due to driving downtown Detroit for family court..


We'll keep you updated. I'm in the same boat, usually dont get there til after 6:00. We dont usually leave the inn early, they usually have to throw us out around 11 or so when they wanna go home.......


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Most any day / date is OK with me. Those of you with things pending, please post date you _can_ make it; we'll sort it out when we see who is available when.....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Time to bump it up! Not much activity here? Must be cause of the price of gas?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> Who else is in? C'mon, all you Waterford / White Lake / Highland / Hartland / Pontiac / etc. denizens, please don't make me send each of you a personal PM invite..... :lol:


That will soon apply to me Les  
I will try to make it. I've got to get familiar with a few of the decent pubs in that area.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Kevin said:


> That will soon apply to me Les
> I will try to make it. I've got to get familiar with a few of the decent pubs in that area.


 Now I know ya haven't been there! Although usually a fine place it is known to double as a venue for the Ultimate Fighting Competition :evil: :lol: 
Good food and generally pretty decent...uh...eye candy


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Kevin said:


> That will soon apply to me Les
> I will try to make it. I've got to get familiar with a few of the decent pubs in that area.


Howdy, Kevin-

What an opportunity for you (and me, too!)

Join your esteemed guide, the Party Mollusk, for an afternoon and evening of guided adventure!

See the denizens of Oakland County's Lakes Area and environs in their natural, undisturbed state!

Venture forth to their favourite watering holes and evening gathering locations. Watch the interplay between Patrons and Servers!

Learn which spots consistently produce over-pours!

Learn which establishments employ unfriendly or uppity servers!

Local native guide Burksee available upon request!

Ah, I can hear retirement beconing me at last...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thats just not far enough east for me. I want to smell The Pond when I step outside, not some Godforsaken mud puddle they call a lake in Oakland County.

Now just when and where?
I just got my updated passport, you know, the one with the bigger picture.LOL


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

C'mon, you Oakland County people! You gonna let those East-siders show you up????

Who can make what date?


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I can make the 14th(cleared it with the boss  )

Have to head out to a M-N-G right now in Manistee, so see ya later


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

We've asked for alternative dates if the 14th wasnt good and have not received any so at this point I'm thinkin if no one pipes up by the end of Monday (9/5) that the 14th's a go and I'll be there around 6:30! 


PrtyMolusk said:



> .........Local native guide Burksee available upon request!
> 
> Ah, I can hear retirement beconing me at last...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks for the "pitch" there Les! Yes, Anyone needing a "guide" service for the local watering holes around the greater White Lake, Highland & Milford area's I can be of assistance, reffrences supplied upon request! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

ESOX said:


> I just got my updated passport, you know, the one with the bigger picture.LOL


When did they start using wide angle lenses...:lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Bumpin' it to the top....

Any other interested parties.....????


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Looks like the 14th is open on my calendar.....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Alrighty then! That puts me at the WLI in about 5 days, 18 hours and 17 minutes...... Not that I'm counting or anything!  :lol: But then again I guess this time table would be rendered useless if I should happen to wander by there between now and again! :yikes:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Only a couple more days.......


----------



## wileyd (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey there,
I am in white lake and just read your threads... I would be interested in hearing what you guys are up too around Pontiac Lake etc... I live over on white lake rd and usually hunt that side of it... always looking to find an out of the way spot around there. 
I think I have a few...but then someone walks up on me!!
I cant make it Wed. I dont think... 

Derek


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Dang. Have a "Meet The Teacher" Thingie to attend Weds.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Dang. Have a "Meet The Teacher" Thingie to attend Weds.


 I had one too,but the wife say's I don't have to go. Mabye 'cause the teacher is like 26, 5'5, 110 lbs and very :corkysm55 ..... :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

32 hours, 39 minutes, 27 seconds seconds......   :Welcome: :woohoo1: :Modified_ (I'm trying to move my ETA up to 6pm!)


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

"Dang. Have a "Meet The Teacher" Thingie to attend Weds"


isnt it called ................ " DETENTION ???!??? " :tdo12:


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

Gang,

Sorry just noticed the post. I'm interested in stopping in and saying howdy, maybe having a beverage or two as well  

6:30ish at the White Lake Inn?? on Ormond.. correct?

Should I bring bail money?

Thanks!

Kelvin


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

KRC said:


> Gang,
> 
> Sorry just noticed the post. I'm interested in stopping in and saying howdy, maybe having a beverage or two as well
> 
> ...


 Yes! On Ormond...ixna on the ialba :lol: It is white Lake ya know  :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Less than eight hours to go! :woohoo1: 

Hope you all can make it! I should be there between 6:00 and 6:30!

For those of you that are wondering, Yes! Its the "establishment" off Ormond, a little more than two miles north of M-59, its right on the corner of Ormond Rd and Jackson Blvd, and right on the lake!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

saw the kid catch "Big Joe" the pet bass" off the dock (was released)

Then enjoyed DROOOOLing over the HOT leggy brunette (white blouse) sitting out at the picnic tables with the ppl on the pontoon. :evil: :evil: 

Then figured I'd go run some errands before heading back over.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Well, I was a no-show.  

came down with some kind of really weird bug on TU AM. My head felt as though it was packed full of cotton, couldn't breathe through my nose, and yet it was running non-stop.

I was dizzy, disoriented, couldn't comprehend half of what was going on around me....

It was kinda like the 70's all over again.....  :yikes: 

Didn't start coming around until around 1900 hrs. yesterday, and didn't realize I'd missed the M-N-G until this morning.

When's the next one??? :evil:


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

FIJI said:


> Then enjoyed DROOOOLing over the HOT leggy brunette (white blouse) sitting out at the picnic tables with the ppl on the pontoon. :evil: :evil:


 They were all beginning to look HOT when I left at 10 :lol: Me , Burksee and KRC held down the table on the deck for a few hours before calling it quits.
Sorry I missed you FIJI, you left right before I got there.
Next time we'll drag ya in Les and you can't forget :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

FIJI said:


> Then enjoyed DROOOOLing over the HOT leggy brunette (white blouse) sitting out at the picnic tables with the ppl on the pontoon. :evil: :evil:


Fiji, the waitress said I just missed you but that you'd be back? Yep, got me seat on the deck with an un-interupted view my self.....  The only problem was a group sat down between us, it was group of her girl friends. :woohoo1: The bad part was they all left about the time dinoday got there! :lol: 

Good to meet KRC and see dinoday again. The lake was calm, the beer was cold. Although we had only a small "crowd" of three its was a great time none the less. Gotta remember next time that Wednesday's are all you can eat walleye! I saw that on the special board, on the way out! 

Les, it sure wasn't the same with out you! Hope your feeling better!

We'll have to do it again out there sometime soon, hopefully before the shorts and tanktops get put away for the season! :yikes:


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

Burksee said:


> The lake was calm, the beer was cold.


Amen!  

Great to meet you guys. Always nice to put a face behind the postings. 

Ditto on the 'All you can eat Walleye' - I did not notice that until the way out either. May have to find my way out there next week - yumm.

Kelvin


----------

